# Identify 3 tugs - help please



## StarGazer (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello, 

I am new to the site, and happy to have found it, in order that I might be able to identify three tugs (or two and a pilot boat?) taking a large ocean liner out of an unidentified port in the 1960s or 1970s. Have attached two jpgs of them.

If you have any idea where this might be, and any information about the tugs, would be grateful. The liner is the United States.

Thank you.

StarGazer


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

StarGazer,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

If the liner is ss United States, I would think that the photographs were taken in Southampton.(?HUH)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

The big tug in the first picture is Alexandra's ' *Flying Breeze *' see 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships F/slides/Flying Breeze-04.html

other tug could be one of many sisters but possibly *'Brambles '*


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Funnel tug/tender GATCOMBE'60 (along side US second photo.)


----------



## StarGazer (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you very much indeed for such fast responses!


----------



## StarGazer (Sep 30, 2012)

Another two little questions. 

From the tugs, is there anyway to tell the year of the United States in the harbour of Southampton?

Also, can anyone tell me how to recognise if the ship is leaving or arriving in Southampton...?

Thank you very much indeed.

StarGazer


----------



## StarGazer (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome!



Gulpers said:


> StarGazer,
> 
> On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
> I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Good chance arriving Southampton.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Mostly from looking at the background, but also second photo shows GATCOMBE made fast alongside the US for backing and pushing when bringing the ship alongside. Had she been sailing she would have had tugs fast forward only to help steer the ship until she was clear of the docks and into Southampton Water.

Would be most thankful if you would post the full photo to the SN Gallery archive so we can enjoy the full photo although the closeup of GATCOMBE is great... I was skipper on her a few times.


----------

